# Team Falschfahrer Winterpokal



## Micro767 (10. November 2005)

Hallo Odenwälder und Freunde !

Sharky hatte das Thema ja schon angesprochen und irgendwie scheint es im Sand verlaufen zu sein   

Aber jetzt bin ich ja wieder da und hab gerade eben das "Team Falschfahrer" im Winterpokal angemeldet !

4 weitere Fahrer können in das Team aufgenommen werden und ich würd jetzt einfach sagen wer zu erst kommt mahlt zu erst !   

Der 5´te gründet einfach "Team Falschfahrer 2" oder "Team Falschfahrer B" und der 10 dann ......   

*Macht mit einfach nur um Euch zu motivieren ! * 

Die Regeln sind ganz einfach und das eintragen der Daten sowie die Punkte Vergabe ist Kinder leicht.  

unter: http://www.mtb-news.de/winterpokal/ 
einfach im linken Menü auf "Dateneingeben" um Eure Aktivität, Dauer, Datum und Notitz eingeben und fertig !

Unter Menü "Teamverwaltung" das "Team Falschfahrer" suchen und beitreten !


----------



## Levty (10. November 2005)

tja, da kommste bissel spät, gabs in der türkei kein inet? 

ein team steht schon: Veloziraptor! 

also könnte man das als ein "Falschfahrer" Team sein

gruss, lev (der seit dem rennen noch etliche platten hatte   )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (10. November 2005)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> tja, da kommste bissel spät, gabs in der türkei kein inet?
> 
> ein team steht schon: Veloziraptor!
> 
> ...



Inet schon aber noch nicht W-Lan auf den Radtouren   

Hab im Urlaub besseres zu tun als mich vor so eine Kiste zusetzten, vor der ich auf der Arbeit 8 Std. am Tag sitze.

O.K. ein Team haben wir schon aber da passt *noch 1 Fahrer rein * ! 

Also habt der nächste die Wahl in welches Team er möchte aber wir sollten doch das erste Team auffüllen !


----------



## easymtbiker (10. November 2005)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> gruss, lev (der seit dem rennen noch etliche platten hatte   )



mädchenreifen halt....


----------



## Levty (11. November 2005)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> mädchenreifen halt....




du nimmst mir die worte aus dem mund, ich mein ok, so wie ich die 2.1 reifen auf DH passager strapaziere... wenn die runter sind kommen 2.3 maxxis oder big betty!

on topic:

hädänger, welches team bist du?


----------



## Micro767 (14. November 2005)

Moin Moin,

wir haben noch 2 Plätze frei ! Also wer sich selbst oder auch uns motivieren will kann sich jederzeit bewerben !

Bisher sind Conner768 und BAX im Team Falschfahrer und meine Wenigkeit natürlich


----------



## Micro767 (18. November 2005)

Noch 1 Platz frei im Team Falschfahrer   

Wer will ? Wer hat noch nicht ?


----------



## Levty (18. November 2005)

tja, da müsst ihr 4 für den einen fehlenden mitradeln um mithalten zu können  haut rein, wünsch euch noch viel glück, wir sind schon 5 
muhahaha, mal sheen ob falschfahrer oder veloziraptors! vorne sind


----------



## Veloziraptor (18. November 2005)

oh mann lev - jetzt hetz nicht noch die falschfahrer gegen uns auf. hab schon genug damit zu tun dich irgendwie platt zu bekommen - und bin gerade dabei jämmerlich zu versagen


----------



## Bax (18. November 2005)

Oh Mann, Lev und Jens,

wenn ich mir euer Pensum und eure Tour vom letzen Wochende ansehe, ist für mich völlig klar: Ihr seid KRANK, ihr seid *DEFINITIV KRANK!*      

Lev, poste doch mal einen Erfahrungsbericht über deine Lampe.


----------



## Veloziraptor (18. November 2005)

WIR UND KRANK 

Naja, eigentlich wollten wir ja mehr. Aber das ist ne andere Geschichte. Kommst du am Sonntag mit in die Pfalz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (18. November 2005)

moin

würd mich ja noch melden für den einen platz aber 1. kann ich mich momentan ned aufraffen. 2 bin ich jedes WE verplant bis weit in den dezembner rein.
3. hab ich erwähnt das ich mich ned aufraffen kann.
4 is das wetter kagga. soll endlich richtig schneien.
5. ich bin nicht motiviert.
6 hm ich sollte noch sagen das ich mich nich aufraffen kann

ciao Lucas


----------



## Bax (18. November 2005)

jens_snej schrieb:
			
		

> WIR UND KRANK
> 
> Naja, eigentlich wollten wir ja mehr. Aber das ist ne andere Geschichte. Kommst du am Sonntag mit in die Pfalz



Wie? Ihr wolltet noch MEHR? Was ist denn die Steigerung von krank? Kränker?

Pfalz? Ach nöööööööö, lass mal. Da müsste ich ja ein Ganzkörperkondom überziehen, um nicht angesteckt zu werden.     

@haiflyer: Jetzt komm, lass dich nicht so hängen. Soviele (oder besser: so wenige) Punkte wie ich kannst du allemal beisteuern. Auf jetzt! Los! Komm in die Puschen, Aldäh!


----------



## Levty (19. November 2005)

also krank bin ich net, fühl mich kerngesund, ausser das leichte schnupfen beim fahrtwind von 40km/h aufm trail, aber das legt scih wieder beim nexten uphill mit 18% steigung, aber manchmal zieht einen auch ein jogger ab, nicht jens? 

wir wollen halt unser team anch vorne bringen, hab jetz noch unseren, noch-lezten mann wiederbelebt und der ist jetz biken...

neue komponenten sitzen schon, kette, kubel (xt   ) etc, nur die pedale sitzen zu perfekt, nämlich an der falschen kurbel  , egal, heute mal gewalt anwenden 

wenn die pedale sitzen werde ich den bericht meiner lampe hier reinschreiben, denn ohne pedale fährts sich schlecht 

ach und ja, nextes WE ist doch weiswurst angesagt    

gruss, lev


----------



## Micro767 (20. November 2005)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> moin
> 
> würd mich ja noch melden für den einen platz aber 1. kann ich mich momentan ned aufraffen. 2 bin ich jedes WE verplant bis weit in den dezembner rein.
> 3. hab ich erwähnt das ich mich ned aufraffen kann.
> ...



und genau deswegen solltest Du mit machen !!! Wir wollen nichts gewinnen ! Wir wollen uns gegenseitig motivieren und etwas mehr machen als sonst bzw. etwas mehr als nichts   

Auf Du fauler Sack anmelden und sich und uns motivieren !


----------



## Micro767 (20. November 2005)

Team Falschfahrer ist komplett !

Haiflyer der Tennisspieler machte heute die 5´e voll !!!

Jetzt sammelt er Punkte auf dem grünen Kunstrasen beim Tennisspielen und im Studio


----------



## Bax (20. November 2005)

@haiflyer und killuah: jetzt sind wir schon drei tennisspieler! wie wär's mal mit nem doppel in der halle? ich könnte noch nen kumpel mitbringen. das gibt ja auch  punkte für den winterpokal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (20. November 2005)

Bax schrieb:
			
		

> @haiflyer und killuah: jetzt sind wir schon drei tennisspieler! wie wär's mal mit nem doppel in der halle? ich könnte noch nen kumpel mitbringen. das gibt ja auch  punkte für den winterpokal!



hm, da kann ich net so viel, da bike ich ecuh alle weg 
nja, immer gerne, wann, wo, und was kostet der spass`?!


----------



## Bax (20. November 2005)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> hm, da kann ich net so viel, da bike ich ecuh alle weg
> nja, immer gerne, wann, wo, und was kostet der spass`?!



Ach komm, mich fegst du bestimmt vom platz. hab dieses jahr höchstens vier mal gespielt. mein timing ist total im a..... wir spielen im winter immer in der tsg halle beim schwimmbad. da kostet es z.b. sa abend nur 10 euro die stunde. wenn wir zwei stunden doppel spielen, ist jeder mit 5 euro dabei. günstiger gehts kaum! ich werd mal meinen kumpel kontaktieren.


----------



## Micro767 (21. November 2005)

172 Teams ! 
Die Teams sind seit heute nacht fix und können nicht mehr geändert werden !

1094 Teilnehmer insgesamt ! 
Davon aber nur max. 860 in Teams.

Nur mal so am Rande


----------



## Bax (22. November 2005)

jens_snej schrieb:
			
		

> WIR UND KRANK



Ich hoffe, ihr habt das jetzt nicht in den falschen Hals gekriegt!   

Das war an folgenden Gesprächsauszug angelehnt:

"Du bist den Berg zweimal hoch?"
"Yeah."
- Einen Moment lang herrschte Stille. -
"Du kranker Arsch."

Kleines Quiz: Wer sind die Gesprächspartner und um welchen Berg handelt es sich?


----------



## Levty (22. November 2005)

hm, ich rate mal: ramin und hädbänger, und berg, nja, kstuhl ist ja zu wenig, und was grösseres gibts hier in der gegend nicht, würde mal sagen irgendwo südlich, so nordalpen ? 

ach und ja, die tennis sache, bin gerne dabei, wann, wo? welche halle? aber erwartet nicht zu viel von mir   

gruss, lev


----------



## easymtbiker (22. November 2005)

war an dem gespräch meines erachtens nicht beteiligt.... bin aber auch schon auf die auflösung gespannt....

aber 2 x königstuhl.... passiert schon mal des öfteren. ich überlege, bei wärmeren temperaturen an einem tag alle ks- trails zu fahren, bedeutet wohl 5-6x hoch und runter


----------



## Deleted 10852 (23. November 2005)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> ich überlege, bei wärmeren temperaturen an einem tag alle ks- trails zu fahren, bedeutet wohl 5-6x hoch und runter


6x Königstuhl  aber warum net  

Bodo


----------



## Levty (23. November 2005)

Kajaker schrieb:
			
		

> 6x Königstuhl  aber warum net
> 
> Bodo



königstuhlrekord  bin gerne dabei!
aber da gibts mehr trails, da muss man schon öffters hoch... glaub ich, man kann einfach nicht alle trails kenne


----------



## Bax (23. November 2005)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> ach und ja, die tennis sache, bin gerne dabei, wann, wo? welche halle? aber erwartet nicht zu viel von mir
> 
> gruss, lev



Hi Lev,

wir spielen immer in der TSG-Halle. Die liegt zwischen Zoo und Schwimmbad.

Preise: 
Mo-Fr  17-23 uhr  15 EUR  
So       14-23 uhr  13 EUR

Sa  abend solls noch günstiger sein.

Ich bin gerade dabei, die restlichen Leute aufzutreiben. Hat sonst noch jemand  hier aus dem Forum Lust? Einer fehlt noch.


----------



## easymtbiker (23. November 2005)

Kajaker schrieb:
			
		

> 6x Königstuhl


  bodo, was spionierst du eingentlich in unserem odenwald- forum?   

ich fahre ja schon ewigkeiten auf dem ks, hab aber in der letzten woche  das erste mal 2 mir unbekannte trailabfahrten gefahren (heute lev`s house- trail   lev , fährst du eigentlich die treppe zum schluss? wenn ja: )

werde schon mal die königsstuhl- umrundung planen, 6x hoch, 6x singletrail runter! sollten dann schon 3000hm rausspringen!

aber ehrlich: an eure pfalzwege kommt hier nix ran!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (24. November 2005)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> (heute lev`s house- trail   lev , fährst du eigentlich die treppe zum schluss? wenn ja: )



Die Frage würde ich gerne beantworten: ja. Und fährt dabei mal gerne zwei alte Nonnen um...


----------



## Levty (24. November 2005)

freu mich schon auf die 6 mal ks
...mit neuen rädern und reifen


----------



## Micro767 (16. März 2006)

Moin Moin !

So ich melde mich für meinen Endspurt schon mal ab !  

Samstag fliege ich ne Woche in die Türkei zum biken und hoffe noch damit auf mein gestecktes Ziel zu kommen, von 500 Punkten durch Rad und Ergometer und nicht nur durch alternativ Sport.


----------



## Veloziraptor (16. März 2006)

Micro767 schrieb:
			
		

> Samstag fliege ich ne Woche in die Türkei zum biken und hoffe noch damit auf mein gestecktes Ziel zu kommen, von 500 Punkten durch Rad und Ergometer und nicht nur durch alternativ Sport.




Die magischen 500 Punkte. Ich knabbere auch noch und es sieht verdammt schlecht aus. Was soll´s!


----------



## Bax (16. März 2006)

500 Punkte!    Davon kann ich nur träumen. Aber dafür mache ich heute meine 200 Punkte voll!  In Anbetracht der mir zur Verfügung stehenden Zeit finde ich das ganz ok. Ich danke auf jeden Fall schon mal allen Mitfahrern, die sich voll reingehängt und auch durchgehalten haben. Nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder!


----------



## Levty (16. März 2006)

Pff, es heißt WINTERpokal, nicht auslan-warmes-Wetter-Pokal!


----------



## Bax (16. März 2006)

Morgen möchte ich ein Cannondale von ZRT-Tuning in Neckarsteinach testen. Kann mir jemand sagen, ob es dort in unmittelbarer Nähe geeignete Teststecken (Trails hoch und runter) gibt?


*Ihhh, Levty!*


----------



## Veloziraptor (16. März 2006)

Bax schrieb:
			
		

> *Ihhh, Levty!*



Hihihihi. Immmer diese Wortspiele.

In Neckarsteinach kenne ich mich gerade mal gar nicht aus. Aber in Heidelberg kenne ich genug Teststrecken. Problem könnte dann nur sein, daß Du dem Händler Rahmenteile zurückgeben mußt  Aber die meisten hält ja sogar mein VOTEC aus.


----------



## Levty (16. März 2006)

Blablabla
Ich kenne mich da ein wenig aus, aber jetzt schweige ich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bax (16. März 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Blablabla
> Ich kenne mich da ein wenig aus, aber jetzt schweige ich!



Komm doch einfach mit. Darfst auch mal mit der Lefty fahren.


----------



## Levty (16. März 2006)

Nene, du hast den Jens auf die Idee gebracht, auf DIE Idee! Werde mir auf mein linkes Gabelrohr "Levty" draufkleben 

Geil, danke Jens!

Ne, kein Lust, Heidelberg ist einfach geiler.


----------



## Bax (16. März 2006)

Ihr habt gleichgezogen, IHR SÄCKE! Wartet's ab, ich gehe jetzt sofort auf die Rolle und fahr wenigstens noch sechs Pünktchen ein. Ihr werdet heute nicht vor uns sein. IHR NICHT!


----------



## Veloziraptor (18. März 2006)

@ Bax:

HÜSTEL  

mal 2 - viel Spaß auf der Rolle, für die nächsten 10 Tage


----------



## Levty (18. März 2006)

Mal 2 +1p, ich wohne weiter weg


----------



## Bax (19. März 2006)

OK, Jungs! Da bleibt mir nur noch eins:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bax (19. März 2006)

Jens? Lev?

Wie? Was war los? Heute bei dem schönen Wetter nicht gefahren? Muss ich mir Sorgen machen? Seid ihr etwa wieder gesund?


----------



## Veloziraptor (19. März 2006)

Bwaahhhaaaha  

Wie man es nimmt. Geistig bestimmt, aber die Beine tun noch weh. Dafür bin ich heute 3 Stunden gewandert - aber das zählt ja nicht für den Pokal. 

Rollentraining will ich meinen Nachbarn ersparen  Sonst wäre das eine gute Alternative die Krämpfe aus den Beinen zu vertreiben.


----------



## Levty (19. März 2006)

...Schule... ich bin selber fast durchgedreht, aber wenn man bedenkt dass sogar DU draußen warst, hätte man auf den Trails wenig Spas gehabt, kein freies Fahren: Wanderer/Lahmer Biker/Wanderer/Lahmer Biker und so weiter... Da kann man nicht mal Speed holen zum Jumpen. Von daher: Was für die Schule gemacht!


----------



## Bax (20. März 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> aber wenn man bedenkt dass sogar DU draußen warst, hätte man auf den Trails wenig Spas gehabt, kein freies Fahren: Wanderer/Lahmer Biker/Wanderer/Lahmer Biker und so weiter




Booaahhh, wie gemeiiiiin!  Komm DU erst mal in mein Alter!


----------



## Levty (20. März 2006)

47Punke Rückstand, oder hat da jemand vergessen nachzutragen?


----------



## Veloziraptor (27. März 2006)

Aber ihr habt uns am Ende echt noch mal einen Schock versetzt. Gott sei Dank sind Lev und Jojo von der schnellen Einsatztruppe. Nächstes Jahr dann vielleicht mal miteinander und nicht gegeneinander


----------



## Micro767 (27. März 2006)

Hallo !

Ohne die Woche in der Türkei hätte ich es wohl nicht geschaft noch soviele Punkte zusammeln, zwar ist mein alterantive Training etwas zurück gegangen aber die Touren waren ja eh wichtiger. Natürlich hab ich nur die Fahrzeit und nicht die Tourenzeit eingetragen, denn wir waren fast immer bis zu 7Std. unterwegs.

Wetter war wirklich ober Geil ! 17-32°C ! ca. 4000hm bei 310km ! 

Leider fehlen mir noch 42 Punkte zu den 500 glaub ich


----------



## Veloziraptor (27. März 2006)

Na traumhaft. Und unser einer macht sich bei 6° C auf dem Burgenweg kaputt nur um ein paar Punkte einzufahren. Ich will gar nicht wissen, wie weit ich von den 500 Punkten reines Radfahren entfernt bin. Aber auch das Ergebnis von 506 Punkten insgesamt ist fantastisch für mich. Letzten Winter - ich kann mich ziemlich gut daran erinnern - bin ich genau zwei mal draußen gewesen. 

Ich hoffe, ihr habt in Eurem Team nicht so drastische Ausfälle zu beklagen. Der arme Andy kann seine ganze Saisonplanung über´n Haufen werfen, weil er nach dem Gips wieder ganz von vorne anfangen darf.


----------



## Levty (27. März 2006)

Also ich finde des Kake dass man noch nachtragen kann. Aber wir sind ja ehrlich. Sonst gäbe es noch 2 Pünktchen von mir! 

SIEG SIEG SIEG!!!


----------



## mostly_harmless (28. März 2006)

Oh je, 4 kleine Pünktlein fehlen im Prestigeduell...

Hätt ich doch mal meine Saisonpause vor dem Winterpokal eingelegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (28. März 2006)

mostly_harmless schrieb:
			
		

> Oh je, 4 kleine Pünktlein fehlen im Prestigeduell...
> 
> Hätt ich doch mal meine Saisonpause vor dem Winterpokal eingelegt.




Was sind schon vier Punkte. Ich find´s krass, daß wir so nahe aneinanderliegen. 

Zudem, geiles Rad fährst Du  "Ich wollt, es wäre in Kona"

Vll. sollte ich mal ändern. "Ich wollt, es wär ein Nicolai Nucleon TST Evo". Hilft das denn?


----------



## Micro767 (1. November 2006)

reaktivert !


----------



## Micro767 (1. November 2006)

Bestätigtes Mitglied:

conner768 unser Langläufer vom letzten Jahr !


----------



## Bax (1. November 2006)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Bestätigtes Mitglied:
> 
> conner768 unser Langläufer vom letzten Jahr !



GENIAL!    

Dann fehlt jetzt nur noch einer, oder?


----------



## Micro767 (1. November 2006)

jep ! einen platz haben wir dann noch, ein freund von conner768 hat wohl auch interesse ist aber z.Z. im urlaub


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (1. November 2006)

ich hab mal nen Antrag gestellt, würd auch gern mitfahren
hab nämlich gesehen,dass nur 3 stück bis jetzt im team sind...


----------



## Micro767 (3. November 2006)

Team Falschfahrer ist voll !

Ich bestätige vorerst die Bewerbung von crazymtb und Trail-Knowledge noch nicht. Aber nur weil wir vieleicht ein 2´tes Team Falschfahrer bekommen und somit die Möglichkeit hätten aufzuteilen. z.B. 4 - 4 oder die 2 Mädels in einem Team. Vieleicht gar 3 Mädels ? Ich werd Tania und Kathrin mal anschreiben  vieleicht macht eine davon mit


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (3. November 2006)

aso okay, und bis wann weisste des mit nem 2. Team?


----------



## Micro767 (3. November 2006)

Montag - Dienstag ist das erledigt, Termine kann man ja ein paar Tage oder gar Wochen nachtragen.

Am Wochenende bin ich nicht online, ich geb mir ne Deadline mit Dienstag 17:00 Uhr. Dann haben wir entweder ein 2´tes Team oder ich bestätige uns 5 als Team, so wie jetzt beantragt und alles was danach kommt muß ins Team 2.

Ist das o.K. so ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Knowledge (4. November 2006)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Montag - Dienstag ist das erledigt, Termine kann man ja ein paar Tage oder gar Wochen nachtragen.
> 
> Am Wochenende bin ich nicht online, ich geb mir ne Deadline mit Dienstag 17:00 Uhr. Dann haben wir entweder ein 2´tes Team oder ich bestätige uns 5 als Team, so wie jetzt beantragt und alles was danach kommt muß ins Team 2.
> 
> Ist das o.K. so ?



Jope ist in Ordnung,hauptsache ich komm noch in ein Team 

Bis denne


----------



## Micro767 (6. November 2006)

Bax hat den ersten Team Eintrag !

Glückwunsch ! Bist Erster


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (6. November 2006)

wie schauts jetzt mim team aus?


----------



## Micro767 (6. November 2006)

Sanne wird wohl ein 2´tes Team gründen.

Eine Bekannt meldet sich neu im Forum an um extra mit zu machen. Ich frag mal crayzmtb ob sie nicht ins Damenteam wechseln will.

Von Thomas hab ich immer noch keine Rückmeldung, der ist im Urlaub, dachte aber der wäre jetzt rum.


----------



## Micro767 (9. November 2006)

Team Falschfahrer ist voll und bestätigt !

Conner768
Bax
Trail-Knowlegde
crazymtb
Micro767

Noch ohne Team:
Sanne
Kathrin27

Möchte noch jemand mit machen ? 
Hat noch jemand ein Team in dem 2 Plätze frei sind ?


----------



## sausesusa (10. November 2006)

So, 
ich habe nun das Team Falschfahrer II gegründet. 
Weitere Mitglieder im Team sind herzlich willkommen!!! 

Grüßle, sausesusa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (14. November 2006)

Kathrin27 hat sich heute beworben somit sind immer noch 3 Plätze frei !


----------



## Micro767 (20. November 2006)

Team "Falschfahrerinnen" ist voll ! Und Sanne hat es auch von "Falschfahrer II" auf "Falschfahrerinnen" geändert !

    * sausesusa
    * kathrin27
    * bikebaehr
    * nikka
    * bikersilke 

und promt haben sie uns in der Teamwertung auch schon klar überholt


----------



## Bax (20. November 2006)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Team "Falschfahrerinnen" ist voll ! Und Sanne hat es auch von "Falschfahrer II" auf "Falschfahrerinnen" geändert !
> 
> * sausesusa
> * kathrin27
> ...



Glückwunsch! Ist halt Frauenpower! Da kann man nix machen.


----------



## Levty (20. November 2006)

Küchenarbeit zählt nicht! 

*duckunweg*


----------



## Micro767 (20. November 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> Küchenarbeit zählt nicht!
> 
> *duckunweg*


----------



## Bax (20. November 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> Küchenarbeit zählt nicht!



Wichsen aber auch nicht!


----------



## Veloziraptor (20. November 2006)

Nicht ?


----------



## Levty (20. November 2006)

Pff... meine Schulter ist wieder ganz 

Außerdem muss ich nicht nach Köln fahren, nur 10min mim Radl.


----------



## easymtbiker (20. November 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> Küchenarbeit zählt nicht!
> 
> *duckunweg*



   
und wieder ein beitrag zu: mtb-ler versuchen pluspunkte bei frauen zu sammeln....


----------



## Levty (20. November 2006)

Ich hab ne Olle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sausesusa (21. November 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> Ich hab ne Olle!



Na der Satz sagt ja schon alles!!!


----------



## Bax (26. November 2006)

Hallo Micro,

   

Du hast es geschafft: 50% des ganzen Teams besteht aus dir!

Gratulation und weiter so!

Schöne Grüße
Frank

PS: Ich kehre langsam wieder in die Welt der Lebenden zurück. Vielleicht kann ich in ein paar Wochen mal an einer Team-Tour teilnehmen. Die Trails runter werdet ihr aber immer auf mich warten müssen.


----------



## Levty (26. November 2006)

sausesusa schrieb:


> Na der Satz sagt ja schon alles!!!


----------



## Micro767 (26. November 2006)

und das nur weil ich versuche schon vor den Feiertagen ein paar Pfund runter zu bekommen, damit es danach nicht zuviele sind


----------



## Micro767 (1. Dezember 2006)

so langsam holen wir zu unserem Mädelsteam auf !

Aber eben nur langsam.


----------



## Bax (1. Dezember 2006)

Micro767 schrieb:


> so langsam holen wir zu unserem Mädelsteam auf !
> 
> Aber eben nur langsam.



Genau! Seeeehr seeeehr langsam! Jetzt sind sie schon wieder davon gezogen.


----------



## Levty (2. Dezember 2006)

Micro767 schrieb:


> so langsam holen wir zu unserem Mädelsteam auf !
> 
> Aber eben nur langsam.



Schei55e, lasst euch nicht von einer Frau sagen, wo's lang geht! Auch wenns 5 sind!


----------



## Bax (25. Januar 2007)

@micro: Schön, dass du wieder aktiv bist!  

Warst du ernsthaft krank? Ich dachte schon , du wärst irgendwo unter südlicher Sonne biken.


----------



## Micro767 (15. Februar 2007)

Hi Bax !

Leider fiel das mehr unter ernsthaft Krank !

Kaum macht men ne Woche Pause und könnt seinem Körper etwas ruhe, hat mich ein Kollege auf der Arbeit angesteckt, mit ner schönen Erkältung. Zu der kam dann en Gehörsturz dazu und extrem starke Kopfschmerz Attacken.

8 Ärzte und eine Schädel CT später sind alle genau so schlau wie vorher aber zum Glück hatte ich nur 5 dieser Attacken und sie scheinen mit abklingen der Erkältung dann auch wieder voll verschwunden zu sein. Naja noch einmal zur Nachuntersuchung und nem kompletten Checkup und alles ist hoffentlich wieder i.O.

In Urlaub geht es ert im April und dann ganz ohne Rad aber es gibt nen Fitnessraum mit Ergometern und oder Spinning incl. Trainer und Kursen, mal schaun ob ich zum ersten mal in meinem Leben Spinning machen werde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (22. Februar 2007)

He Bax, du fährst ja wieder MTB (wie ich gerade im WP gesehen habe) 

Würde mal behaupten: dieses Jahr bist Du fitter als ich


----------



## Bax (22. Februar 2007)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> He Bax, du fährst ja wieder MTB (wie ich gerade im WP gesehen habe)
> 
> Würde mal behaupten: dieses Jahr bist Du fitter als ich



Hi Jens,

ich fahre schon seit längerer Zeit wieder MTB und RR und zu meiner großen Freude habe ich festgestellt, dass das meiner kaputten HWS sogar gut tut. Ich fahre allerdings nur noch mit angezogenen Bremsen die Berge runter  Die Erschütterungen bei "normalem" Tempo würde ich nicht wegstecken und außerdem möchte ich einen weiteren Sturz auf jeden Fall vermeiden. Ich mache jetzt über ein halbes Jahr rum und bin immer noch ziemlich eingeschränkt; also möchte ich den langsamen Fortschritt nicht wieder zunichte machen.

Außerdem muss ich Muskelaufbau an Geräten machen und mache dabei auch was für die Beine. Ich müsste das eigentlich dreimal in der Woche machen, schaffe es aber wg. zu wenig Zeit meist nur zweimal .

Naja, dass ich fitter bin als du, würde ich sehr stark bezweifeln  aber ich denke mal, dass ich wenigstens fitter bin als ich es im letzten Frühjahr war. Da habt ihr am Whitestone auf mich warten müssen, weil mir schwarz vor Augen wurde.  

Kannst du eigentlich wieder fahren? Ich würde es auf jeden Fall mal probieren, weil die Wirbelsäule dabei schön gestreckt, leicht durchgerüttelt und gut durchblutet wird.


----------



## Veloziraptor (26. Februar 2007)

Naja, vom "Können" hängt das Radeln derzeit nicht ab. Aber zeittechnisch sieht´s da echt duster aus. Auf jeden Fall lasse ich mir von meinem Arzt das Biken nicht vermießen. Ich denke, man kann alles machen, solange es einem gut dabei geht  Und ich hab jetzt erst wieder gelesen, daß MTBen an erster Stelle der "Gut-Fühl" Sportarten steht. Ausdauersport ist einfach der Streßkiller schlechthin... 

Und von der Zeit mal abgesehen. Ich hasse Schlamm in meiner Kette 

Aber der Sommer kommt ja wieder. Da ist der Schlamm weg und die sonnige Zeit nach hinten hin ausbaufähiger.


----------



## Micro767 (29. Oktober 2007)

Hi Leutz,

Team Falschfahrer ist wieder am Start !  

Vorraussichtliche Teammitglieder: BAX, Conner768, Kathrin27, Fup und meiner einer   !


----------



## Micro767 (29. Oktober 2007)

Conner768 hat eben abgesagt ! 

Sucht wer noch ein Team ?


----------



## sharky (29. Oktober 2007)

wenn du mir als gegenleistung ein date mit kathrin27 versprichst, stell ich mich zur verfügung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (30. Oktober 2007)

sharky schrieb:


> wenn du mir als gegenleistung ein date mit kathrin27 versprichst, stell ich mich zur verfügung



Das läst sich ziemlich sicher mal einrichten ! 

z.B. bei einer Katzenbuckel Tour auf die wir sie einladen   oder eine andere schöne Tour im Odenwald


----------



## LarsLipp (30. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

hier scheint ja jeder krank zu sein. Na ich hatte die letzten Tage auch Kopfschmerzen. Vieleicht ein Bali-Virus. Ich dachte der Micro fährt im Winter nicht? Wie will er denn da bei nem Pokal mitmachen? Na ich bein auf jedenn Fall das ein oder andere Mal auf dem Rad am Wochenende. Im Winter macht das doch erst richtig Spass. Obwohl man auch nicht viel weniger Schwitzt. Leider geht das dann nur am Wochenende und der Samstag ist schon verplant. Na ab Donnerstag arf ich wieder in den Sportpark und "RUMSPINNEN".

Wenn ich mal wieder etwas früher einen Termin fürs Radeln weiss, dann landet der im Orewaldforum.

Fittness geht sogar noch nach dem Urlaub, aber bei den Abfahrten muss ich wieder sicherer werden.

Juhuu, die Sonne scheint und der Winter ist ja noch ein wenig. Aber Schnee ist auch schee

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (30. Oktober 2007)

Hi Lars *g*

nene, der Micro fährt auch im Winter aber natürlich auch nur am Wochenende und unter der Woche auf dem Ergometer im Wohnzimmer !


----------



## Micro767 (30. Oktober 2007)

sharky schrieb:


> wenn du mir als gegenleistung ein date mit kathrin27 versprichst, stell ich mich zur verfügung



Du müsstet aber wohl nach München kommen für das Date ! 
Ich konnte sie nicht überreden sich hier zu dem Thema zu äussern


----------



## Jehoover (1. November 2007)

servus
bin gestern gejoint

werd mich heute nachmittag mal etwas vorstellen :9
muss nu an die arbeit


----------



## Micro767 (1. November 2007)

So Team Falschfahrer ist somit voll !


----------



## sharky (1. November 2007)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Du müsstet aber wohl nach München kommen für das Date !
> Ich konnte sie nicht überreden sich hier zu dem Thema zu äussern



was? wie? warum denn auf ein mal nach münchen??


----------



## Bax (1. November 2007)

sharky schrieb:


> was? wie? warum denn auf ein mal nach münchen??



Sharky, du musst dir keine Mühe mehr geben! Das Team ist voll und das heißt, dass wir das mit dem Date jetzt teamintern regeln.  

Hättste nur gleich zugesagt. Aber jetzt isses zu spät.


----------



## Micro767 (1. November 2007)

Und München weil Kathrin eben dort wohnt ! Ist doch ganz einfach !


----------



## Jehoover (1. November 2007)

So Feierabend!

Und nun zu mir:
Ich bin Mathias  Jung, gut aussehend und erfolgreich....

Okay nun zur Realität:
Ich bin 23 jahre jung und komme aus Kassel
Fahre bzw. Laufe drei Einheiten die Woche! Bzw. ich versuche es! 
Ich bin Industriekaufmann und studiere nebenbei Betriebswirtschaft. Habe also wenig Zeit. Die wenige Zeit verbringe ich dann eigentlich mit Sport.

Bin für alles offen. Sprich wenn man sich mal näher kennen lernen sollte, kann man gern mal zusammen biken auch wenn die Distanz überbrückt werden muss (Ich hab nen flottes Auto )
Habt Ihr Skype oder ICQ? Dann könnte man sich ja mal unterhalten 

Soweit zu mir!

Was gibt es zu euch zu sagen?

Grüße aus Kassel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (2. November 2007)

Also gut ! 

Bin zwar kein Freind von solchen Vorstellungen aber da wir mit Mathias und Annette 2 neue Mitglieder haben, Kathrin fuhr letzten Winter bei den "Falschfahrerinnen". stelle ich mich auch mal vor.

Dirk mein Name, 40 Jahre jung und Angestelter, die geregelte Arbeitszeit ist viel wert *lol* wohne in Süd-Hessen, mein Revier ist der Odenwald zwischen Bensheim und Heidelberg.

Ich fahre Touren und vieleicht einmal im Jahr nen Alpencross. Verteile das auf 2 Räder, ein SJ und ein custom 28"HT, im Winter wird auf den Ergometer vor der Glotze ausgwichen, sowie etwas Krafttraining und Gymnastik gemacht.

ICQ hab ich, kann aber nicht von der Arbeit aus online gehen und zuhause schalte ich die Kiste nur ungerne an.


----------



## LarsLipp (2. November 2007)

Hi,

ich stelle mich hier nicht vor. Wer mich kennt der kennt mich, wer nicht und will, kann mich ja kennenlernen. Ich fahre ab und zu mit dem Micro durch den Odenwald. Will aber auch gerne mal die SChrieheim -Tour mitfahren. Ich werde demnächste mal wieder zum gemeinsammen radeln aufrufen, dann ist ja jeder gerne willkommen. Fahre normal so meine 2 Stunden Hausrunde mit 750 HM und knapp 30 KM, will aber auch ab und zu etwas länger fahren. Wenn du die anreise von Kassel nicht scheust, dann nix wie los ins Auto und an die schöne Bergstrasse gedüst. Hier erwartet dich auch ein tolles Fahrrevier!!!

Na ich muss dann mal einen eigenen Thread eröffnen, schummel mich ja einfach hier rein...

Grüße an allle  

LarsLipp


----------



## Jehoover (3. November 2007)

noch zwei mal schlafen 
dann gehts LOS

werde morgen locker fahren und am mo. evtl eine Runde laufen

Da hoffen wir mal auf ein paar Punkte zu Beginn


----------



## sharky (3. November 2007)

was ist denn hier los?? allgemeines kuscheln?? 

bin ich grad verwirrt oder baut ihr euch grad ein nationales team zusammen??


----------



## sharky (3. November 2007)

Bax schrieb:


> Sharky, du musst dir keine Mühe mehr geben! Das Team ist voll und das heißt, dass wir das mit dem Date jetzt teamintern regeln.
> 
> Hättste nur gleich zugesagt. Aber jetzt isses zu spät.



pffffff - hab ja bis heut kein bild gesehen von der guten frau. am ende sieht die net mal so gut aus wie ich und dann?  

also ihr stupfelt euch euer team hier wild zusammen oder wie? ich mach mein eigenes auf. ätsch. wenn ihr mich net wollt.... bitte!


----------



## Bax (4. November 2007)

sharky schrieb:


> wenn ihr mich net wollt.... bitte!



Oh nööööö! Wir hätten doch gewollt.


----------



## Fup (4. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

das MTB ist geputzt, gefettet und mitsamt Rolle im Wohnzimmer in Fernseher-Nähe aufgebaut   Es kann losgehen....

Dann will ich mich auch noch vorstellen: Annette, 31 Jahre alt, in Friesland aufgewachsen und schon seit einigen Jahren in Bavaria - der Berge wegen. Mein Hobby Nr. 1 ist Gleitschirmfliegen und dann kommt schon das Mountainbiken. 

Im nächsten Jahr ist der dritte Alpencross geplant und dafür will ich im Winter wieder eine gute Grundlage legen. Ich möchte 2x / Woche eineinhalb Stunden Rolle fahren und zusätzlich noch Schwimmen gehen und Badminton spielen. Ansonsten laufe ich viel auf Berge (gestern erst 3 h lang, runter mit dem Gleitschirm), im Winter auch mit Schneeschuhen. Vielleicht bleibt der Schnee auch noch eine Weile aus, so dass zumindest ein paar Isartouren mit dem Radl möglich sind. Zur Entspannung mache ich Yoga, aber das gibt ja keine Punkte...

Ich wünsche uns allen viel Spaß und Erfolg, v.a. im Kampf gegen den Schweinehund.

Viele Grüße

Annette


----------



## Micro767 (5. November 2007)

sharky schrieb:


> pffffff - hab ja bis heut kein bild gesehen von der guten frau. am ende sieht die net mal so gut aus wie ich und dann?
> 
> also ihr stupfelt euch euer team hier wild zusammen oder wie? ich mach mein eigenes auf. ätsch. wenn ihr mich net wollt.... bitte!



Foto von Kathrin27 ! Bei mir im Album !


----------



## Micro767 (5. November 2007)

Na Glückwunsch BAX zum ersten Eintrag !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bax (5. November 2007)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Na Glückwunsch BAX zum ersten Eintrag !



Vielen Dank! Ich habe spontan das tolle Wetter ausgenutzt. Jetzt kann ich wenigstens für einen Tag das Feeling genießen, auf Platz 1 der teaminternen Wertung zu stehen.


----------



## Jehoover (5. November 2007)

Bax schrieb:


> Vielen Dank! Ich habe spontan das tolle Wetter ausgenutzt. Jetzt kann ich wenigstens für einen Tag das Feeling genießen, auf Platz 1 der teaminternen Wertung zu stehen.



hätte ich das gewusst wäre ich länger gelaufen 
Die ersten Punkte sind eingefahren bzw. gelaufen 

Da ham mir ja zwei Frauen an Board?!

Grüße


----------



## kathrin27 (5. November 2007)

Hallo Nachbarin und die Hessebuben,

da sich hier alle so brav vorgestellt haben, möchte ich mich dem anschliessen.

Also ich bin 39 und lebe seit mittlerweile über 16 Jahren in dem wahrscheinlich größten Dorf Deutschlands, gleich neben der Metropole Taufkirchen. 
Im Sommer gehts per MTB in die Berge am Tegernsee oder um Garmisch und im Winter per Langlaufski. Und wenn das Wetter so gar nicht mag, gehts ins Fitnessstudio.
Geregelte Arbeitszeiten habe ich leider nicht, dafür ungeregelt viel zu tun. Aber ich hoffe mal, dass ich den einen oder anderen Punkt einholen werde.

die Kathrin


----------



## Fup (5. November 2007)

Hallo Bax,

das tut mir sehr leid, dass ich Dich gerade von Deinem Thron geschubst habe. Hätte ich Deinen Eintrag voher gelesen, hätte ich mich heute nicht so lange auf der Rolle gequält. 

Nun ja, dafür können wir uns alle auf die Schulter klopfen - wir sind momentan unter den ersten 100! 

@Jehoover: Bekommst Du Angst wegen uns zwei Frauen? Wir sind doch weit weit weg - quasi schon fast am Alpenrand. Und die Grenze des Weißwurstäquators muss auch auch erst einmal überwunden werden...  

Guten Nacht Team,

Fup (Annette)


----------



## Bax (5. November 2007)

Ok, dann will ich auch mal.

Zunächst: Isch bin kei Hessebub, sondern wohne in der Nähe von Heidelberg. Meine Bike-Touren und auch mein Job fÜhren mich aber öfters ins schöne Hesseland.

Offensichtlich bin ich mit 46 hier der Team-Opa. Das trifft sich ganz gut, da ich mangelnden Einsatz für das Team immer mit meinem fortgeschrittenen Alter begründen kann.

Nachdem ich nie was für Ausdauersport übrig hatte, habe ich vor vier Jahren mit dem Biken angefangen und wollte eigentlich mein Jahrespensum kontinuierlich steigern. Leider habe ich mich letztes Jahr bei einem Downhill ziemlich brutal hingelegt und mir bleibende Schäden zugezogen. Trotzdem habe ich mein o.g. Ziel noch nicht aufgegeben und versuche, jedes Jahr besser zu werden.

Da ich selbständig bin, kann ich meine Bike-Aktivitäten einserseits relativ schlecht planen, habe aber andererseits oft spontan Zeit, mich auf's Bike zu schwingen.

Nach meinem Crash fahre ich mehr Rennrad als MTB, weil es meiner kaputten Halswirbelsäule weniger zusetzt. MTB macht aber auf jeden Fall mehr Spaß. Früher habe ich auch ein- zweimal in der Woche Tennis gespielt. Das geht z.Zt. leider noch nicht wieder. Dafür bin ich auch ab und zu mal im Fitnessstudio wg. ärztlich verordnetem Muskelaufbautraining.

Sooo, jetzt habe ich genug gelabert und wünsche unserem Team eine schöne Wintersaison.

Schöne Grüße
Frank


----------



## Bax (5. November 2007)

Hi Annette,

Glückwunsch! Ich habe da keine Probleme mit.  

Denn:

Was sind wir? EIN TEAM!!!! Was sind wir? EIN TEAM!!!! WAS SIND WIR? *EEIINN TEEEEAAAAMMMMMM!!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jehoover (8. November 2007)

nicht wundern... habe die woche drei mal uni und viel zu tun an der arbeit 
am Wochenende werden punkte gesammelt versprochen


----------



## Jehoover (9. November 2007)

welche rolle fahrt ihr?

habe mich nun entschieden doch mal das training auf der rolle auszuprobieren...

könnt ihr mich etwas beraten? auf was ist zu achten?

grüße


----------



## Bax (10. November 2007)

Jehoover schrieb:


> welche rolle fahrt ihr?
> 
> habe mich nun entschieden doch mal das training auf der rolle auszuprobieren...
> 
> ...



Ich habe eine Tacx Flow, die ich mit einem I-magic aufgerüstet habe. Damit kann man mittels eines angeschlossenen PC entweder auf virtuellen oder abgefilmten, real existierenden Strecken fahren (ich habe z.B. Ventoux, Mailand-San Remo, Alpen mit Galibier und l' Alpe d' Huez).

Im Großen und Ganzen macht das das Fahren auf der Rolle einigermaßen erträglich. Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis wirklich angemessen ist.

Was mich am meisten abturnt, ist das übermäßige Schwitzen. Ich schwitze schon beim normalen Fahren an der frischen Luft ziemlich stark; im Zimmer ist das trotz Ventilator aber wirklich sehr unangenehm.

Wenn ich mir allerdings das momentane Dreckwetter anschaue, bin ich froh, wenigstens auf der Rolle fahren zu können.


----------



## Fup (10. November 2007)

Hallo Jehoover,

ich habe ein Tacx Flow und bin damit ganz zufrieden. Der Trainingscomputer könnte besser sein, aber das ist für mich nicht so wichtig.

Ich fahre immer vor der Glotze, weil es mir sonst zu langweilig ist. Eineinhalb Stunden ist für mich so gut machbar. Lautstärke ist auch okay, da ich den Conti-Reifen für die Rolle aufgezogen habe.

Schwitzen ist nicht so mein Problem, mit einem Handtuch geht es gut. 

Ich habe mir die Rolle im letzten Jahr gebraucht gekauft und für mich hat sich schon im letzten Winter die Anschaffung amortisiert im Vergleich zu Kosten für eine halbjährliche Mitgliedschaft in der Muckibude. Weitere Vorteile sind aus meiner Sicht die Flexibilität, die gewohnte Sitzhaltung auf meinem MTB und die Wetterunabhängigkeit. 

Abends nach der Arbeit würde ich hier nicht über die Landstraßen biken, weil große Teile ohne Radweg sind und schon bei Tageslicht genug Verrückte herumrasen. 

Viele Grüße

Annette


----------



## Jehoover (11. November 2007)

auf euren Rat hin habe ich heute eine Tacx T-1680 Flow gekauft.
Das Gerät hat nun einen Winter auf dem Buckel. 
Wurde Dez. 05 gekauft und soll sehr gut in Schuß sein.

Preis dafür sind 150 Eur0. Ich denke das ist ein fairer Preis für das Gerät. 

War heute wieder Laufen und ich habe wieder gemerkt das es zu matschig ist zum biken 

Ich hoffe, dass ich mit einer Rolle glücklich werde...

Grüße und danke für den Tip


----------



## Micro767 (12. November 2007)

Hi !

Auch wenn es zu spät ist  

Ich hab mir vor 2 Jahren nen Ergometer beim Aldi gekauft und fahr auch vor der Glotze, dasTeil hat ca. 160 gekostet und ist ganz brauchbar, nix besonderes halt. Z.G. hab ich genug Platz, das Teil ist recht leise und hätte auch ein paar Trainigsprogramme im Angebot, die ich aber eh nie nutze. Und ich brauch nicht extra Reifen wechseln wenn ich mit dem Rad wieder auf die Straße möchte.


----------



## Bax (15. November 2007)

Hi Falschfahrer-TeamkollegInnen,

super, dass ihr weiterhin Punkte macht. Leider habe ich z.Zt. einen schönen, fetten Infekt und muss pausieren.

Viele Grüße
Frank


----------



## Micro767 (16. November 2007)

Gute Besserung !


----------



## Jehoover (17. November 2007)

auch von mir gute besserung!
viel Zitrone hilft


----------



## mac80 (18. November 2007)

Auch von mir "gute besserung"!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bax (18. November 2007)

Danke für die Besserungswünsche. Offensichtlich hat's was gebracht. Ich konnte  heute wieder fahren.


----------



## Micro767 (19. November 2007)

Na siehst Du ! Alles halb so schlimm !


----------



## Fup (19. November 2007)

Hallo Team,

heute schlürfe ich Kräutertee und warte auf Besserung bzw. hoffe, dass das Hals-Kratzen und die kalten Füße nicht mit einer fiesen Erkältung enden. Ich trainiere mental und schaue mein Fahrrad auf der Rolle vom Sofa aus an  

Und lese Traumtouren Transalp... das muss doch auch was zählen, oder?

Ich hoffe, dass ich diese Woche noch ein paar Pünktchen beisteuern kann.

Viele Grüße und frohes Trainieren

Annette


----------



## Bax (19. November 2007)

Hi Annette,

*GUTE BESSERUNG!* Das hilft!

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Micro767 (20. November 2007)

Gute Besserung Anette !!!

Frank kann das ja nur bestätigen


----------



## Jehoover (24. November 2007)

und nun hat es mich erwischt...
krank im bett 

hoffe,d ass ich bald wieder ran kann...


----------



## Bax (24. November 2007)

Jehoover schrieb:


> und nun hat es mich erwischt...
> krank im bett
> 
> hoffe,d ass ich bald wieder ran kann...



Das scheint ja so eine Art Teamvirus zu sein. Kathrin und Dirk, wie fühlt ihr euch heute? Hoffentlich bleibt ihr verschont.

Gute Besserung, Jehoover!


----------



## Micro767 (26. November 2007)

Gute Besserung ! ! !

Ich hab keine Zeit zum Krank werden ! Bin am Wohn-Esszimmer renovieren und komm weder auf den Ergo noch auf das Rad  und ich geb zu das ich das Möbelrücken als Krafttraining erfasse  

Hoffe bis Donnerstag soweit fertig zu werden.


----------



## Micro767 (26. November 2007)

Wir sind nun auch im "Lokal" Vergleich gelistet für die Region hier:

http://rheinmain.mtbsite.de/


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4252484#post4252484


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fup (3. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Mitstreiter!

Bin wieder fit und habe gerade meine Standard-Rolleneinheit gefahren. Ich schäme mich ja so, wenn ich Eure vielen Punkte sehe... 

Danke auch für die guten Wünsche - leider war ich von bösen Viren umgeben, die ich zwar abwehren konnte, so dass ich nicht richtig fies krank wurde, aber ich habe so vor mich hingeschwächelt in den letzten zwei Wochen.

Frohes Trainieren

Annette


----------



## Micro767 (4. Dezember 2007)

Schön das Du wieder Fit bist !  

Schämen brauchst Du dich aber ganz bestimmt nicht !


----------



## Jehoover (4. Dezember 2007)

ich bin auch wieder fit
glaube ich zumindest...

rolle ich komme


----------



## Bax (5. Dezember 2007)

schön, dass ihr wieder fit seid.  

mich hat es dagegen schon wieder erwischt.  die viren sind dieses jahr ziemlich hartnäckig.


----------



## Fup (5. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Bax,

so was Blödes! Gute Besserung!!!

Viele Grüße

Annette

PS: Vielleicht werden Viren inzwischen schon über Online-Foren übertragen?


----------



## Micro767 (6. Dezember 2007)

UpS ! 

natürlich auch von mir wieder "Gute Besserung !"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mac80 (6. Dezember 2007)

Auch von mir "gute besserung"!


----------



## Bax (7. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

also ihr seid echt nett. Vielen Dank für eure Wünsche. Es ist total frustrierend, schon wieder zum Nichtstun verdammt zu sein. Allmählich bilden sich schon Ansätze einer Plautze.  Naja, das kann auch als Motivation dienen, demnächst wieder mehr zu biken. Das Wetter ist ja auch nicht gerade ideal, aber ich hoffe mal, dass nächste Woche alles besser wird. So ein schöner Snowride wäre auch mal wieder was Feines  

@Annette: Ich gaube, ich muss mir mal einen anderen Virenscanner installieren


----------



## Jehoover (14. Dezember 2007)

Am Wochenende gehts in die Rhön 
Wasserkuppe ich komme!

Mal hoffen, dass ich nicht erfriere...


----------



## Micro767 (14. Dezember 2007)

Na dann viel Spaß ! Da könnte schon richtig kalt sein, wenn nicht sogar Schnee liegt !


----------



## Jehoover (14. Dezember 2007)

10-20 cm Schnee bis -8 Grad gestern gewesen

lassen wir uns mal überraschen


----------



## Micro767 (14. Dezember 2007)

UAH ! *brrrr* nix für mich !


----------



## kathrin27 (14. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Jungs,

ich habe gleich mal meine Langlaufski präpariert und werde mich am Sonntag bei Mittenwald in die Loipe begeben.
Bei diesen Temperaturen aufs Radl ist mir auch etwas zu kalt.

die Kathrin


----------



## Fup (15. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe heute versucht Langlauf zu lernen. Skating ist viel schwerer als es aussieht und da hilft auch keine Biker-Kondition, zumindest nicht, wenn die Kräfte in den Armen nicht reichen.

Ich bin total platt und glaube, die Rolle wird mich frühestens am Montag wieder sehen... 

Vielleicht probiere ich es nächste Woche mit einem Langlauf-Klassisch-Kurs. Schön ist es ja doch, bei dem Traumwetter sich durch die verschneite Landschaft zu bewegen. Falls ich fürs Langlaufen zu untalentiert bin, bleibe ich bei meinen Schneeschuhen.

Ich wünsche Euch noch ein schönes Wochenende

Annette


----------



## Jehoover (17. Dezember 2007)

Moin
Leider hat das mit der Wasserkuppe nicht geklappt.... 

Aber ich fahre am Fr. in Urlaube.
Gilt Snowboarding als Sportart und darf ich die in den Winterpokal einfließen lassen?

Grüße


----------



## Micro767 (19. Dezember 2007)

Moin Moin,

jetzt hat es mich erwischt   drückt mir die Daumen das es bis Samstag wieder o.k. ist das ich wenigstens ein paar km radeln kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bax (19. Dezember 2007)

Micro767 schrieb:


> drückt mir die Daumen das es bis Samstag wieder o.k. ist das ich wenigstens ein paar km radeln kann



mach ich! gute besserung!


----------



## Fup (19. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

auch von mir Gute Besserung!

@Jehoover: Snowboarden zählt als Alternative Sportart, allerdings gibt es maximal 2 Punkte pro Einheit. Ich schlage vor, dass Du immer eine Einheit von einer halben Stunde absolvierst, dann einen kurzen Einkehrschwung machst und wieder eine neue Einheit startest. Das gibt ordentlich Punkte  

Viele Grüße, ich habe nun Urlaub - JUCHHU

Annette


----------



## Micro767 (20. Dezember 2007)

Danke ! Danke ! Danke ! Auch im Namen meiner Eltern  

Es scheint schon zu wirken ! Konnte heute Nacht recht gut schlafen für die Verhältnisse.


----------



## Jehoover (20. Dezember 2007)

So. Es ist geschafft! Ich habe für dieses Jahr die letzte Klausur geschrieben... Morgen noch mal fix an die Arbeit (Weihnachtsfeier) und am Abend geht es in Richtung Grindelwald Schweiz auf. Bin dann für eine Woche nicht aufm Rad oder online!
Aber keine Sorge... Dannach gehts mit Volldampf weiter!

Ich wünsche euch allen eine frohe Weihnacht!!! Genießt die Zeit und die Menschen um euch herum!

Grüße

P.s.:  Gute Besserung


----------



## Micro767 (21. Dezember 2007)

Jo ! 

Frohe Weihnachten und nen guten Rutsch ! 

Auch ich werde mich jetzt schon mal von den online Zeiten verabschieden, ich hab Urlaub bis zum 2´ten und werde wenn es die Erkältung zuläst etwas für´s Punktekonto tun.

Habt ne schöne Zeit !


----------



## Fup (25. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich gehöre wieder zu den Kranken. Dieses Mal hat mich der Noro-Virus erwischt. Am 23. vormittags habe ich noch mit meinem Mann eine Schneeschuhtour samt Flug unternommen. Am Nachmittag hat es mich total zerlegt und ich lag gestern mit Fieber und allen bekannten Begleiterscheinungen im Bett. Heute geht's mir schon wieder besser. Zumindest hatte ich genug Energie zum Geschenke auspacken.

Euch allen noch schöne Feiertage,

viele Grüße

Annette


----------



## Bax (25. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Annette,

so ein "Rückfall" ist besonders frustrierend. Naja, man kann sich ja mit Weihnachtsgeschenken trösten. Gute Besserung.

@alle: Alles Gute für 2008!

Ich will es nach Silvester mal mit Langlauf probieren. Habt ihr irgendwelche Tips für Anfänger? Was braucht man so an Klamotten? Reichen eine Goretex-Jacke mit Fleece und ein Fleece-Buff gegen die Kälte? Welche Hose ist zu empfehlen? Ich möchte  mir nicht gleich teure Ausrüstung zulegen, ohne zu wissen, ob mir Langlauf überhaupt Spaß macht (bzw. ob ich das mit meiner kaputten LWS und meiner entzündeten Schulter überhaupt kann). Skier und Schuhe kann man sich ja anfangs auch leihen.

Schöne Grüße
Frank


----------



## Fup (26. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Frank,

danke für die guten Wünsche. Zum Glück ist dieser Noro-Virus eine kurze Angelegenheit und ich kann immerhin wieder normal essen, wenn auch nur kleine Portionen. Und ich fühle mich immer noch schwach. Mein Marzipanpolster an den Hüften, dass ich mir mit viel Anstrengungen im Dezember angefuttert habe, hat leider nicht als Not-Reserve ausgereicht.

Zum Langlaufen: Ich bin auch gerade dabei das zu lernen. Ich habe einen Kurs Skating und einen Kurs Klassisch hinter mir. Wir haben zu zweit einen Lehrer für uns beide gebucht, das würde ich auch empfehlen. Zum einen wird man individueller betreut, zum anderen steht man nicht dauernd in der Kälte herum. Eine Stunde am Stück reicht vollkommen, denn beide Langlauf-Arten sind sauanstrengend und wenn dann die Kraft fehlt, wird es mit einer sauberen Technik nichts mehr. Nach unsere zwei Stunden Skating-Kurs waren wir halbtot, nach einer Stunde Klassisch-Kurs ging es noch. Ich würde mit Klassisch anfangen, wenn Du ein Schulter-Problem hast, denn für Skating braucht man deutlich mehr Kraft aus den Schultern und Armen als beim Klassischen Langlauf. Klassischer Langlauf, wenn man nicht nur Diagonaltechnik sondern auch viel den Doppelstockschub einsetzt, geht auf die Oberschenkel- und die Pomuskulatur. Wir sind am letzten Samstag nach der einen Stunde noch selbst gut zwei Stunden durch die Gegend gelaufen und konnten am nächsten Tag kaum noch die Oberschenkel anheben. 

Zu den Klamotten: Rechne mal damit, dass Du gut ins Dampfen kommst. Wir sind am Anfang mit einer Tourenhose zum Bergsteigen ohne besonders dickes Futter sowie einem dünnen Fleece mit Softshell-Jacke ausgekommen. Als Handschuhe reichen normale Fleece-Handschuhe, bloß keine dicken Skihandschuhe anziehen. Und ich hatte noch ein Stirnband. Allerdings waren wir in Bayrischzell unterwegs, wo es deutlich unter 0°C kalt war.

Viel Spaß beim Lernen! Ich bin auch wieder auf der Loipe, wenn ich wieder fit bin.

Viele Grüße

Annette


----------



## Micro767 (26. Dezember 2007)

Hi Annette !

Gute Besserung !

Jaja z.Z. geht ja vieles um und keiner bleibt 100% verschont !

Guten Rutsch ! Sollten wir uns vorher nicht mehr lesen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jehoover (29. Dezember 2007)

HUHU
So ich bin zurück aus dem Urlaub...

Leider alles nicht so gelaufen wie erhofft aber naja... Schön war es trotzdem!

Ich wünsche allen Kranken gute Besserung und was das Noro-Virus angeht, kann mein Kumpel einiges zu erzählen... Keine gute Sache!!!

Ich wünsche euch einen guten Rutsch und unfallfreie Kilometer.

Grüße

P.s.: Ich habe die Einheiten mal eingetragen... Aber für mich ist Biken die Sportart die zählt und deswegen täglich nur zwei Punkte...


----------



## kathrin27 (30. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Leute,

möchte mich auch aus den Weihnachtsferien zurück melden.
Bei mir gabs keine größeren sportlichen Aktivitäten da mich eine satte Grippe erwischt hatte. Aber nun bin ich wieder fit und ganz ungeduldig auf Loipe und Radl.
Ich wünsche Euch einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und für 2008 vieeeel Gesundheit und jede Menge interessante sportliche Unternehmungen.

die Kathrin


----------



## Fup (31. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich war heute noch einmal in der Loipe und habe wenigstens ein paar Punkte sammeln können.

Ich wünsche Euch allen eine schöne Silvesterfeier, einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und alles Gute für 2008: Gesundheit, Erfolg und viele schöne Stunden auf dem Radl!

Viele Grüße

Annette

PS: @Frank: zum Thema Langlaufen. Ich habe mir heute bei einem anderen Verleih Ausrüstung geholt, der qualitativ deutlich hochwertiges Material hatte und siehe da: Trotz Neuschnee auf der Loipe bin ich wie eine junge Göttin vor mich hin geskatet (oder so ähnlich...). Also kann ich nur empfehlen, unbedingt darauf zu achten, dass das Material etwas taugt, dann klappt's gleich viel leichter. Ist natürlich als ahnungsloser Newbie schwierig.


----------



## Bax (31. Dezember 2007)

Auch von mir alles Gute und Beste für 2008!!!!

Mein Vorsatz muss natürlich heißen: MEHR BIKEN!  

@Annette: Vielen Dank für die wertvollen Tips. Leider kann der geplante Trip ins Allgäu erst Anfang Februar statt finden, da zwei unserer Kids krank sind.  
Naja, dann kann ich wenigstens versuchen, den o.g. guten Vorsatz gleich zu Beginn des Jahres umzusetzen.


----------



## Micro767 (2. Januar 2008)

Frohes neues !!!

So ich hoffe auch jetzt die Erkältungen usw. hinter mir zu lassen und werd mich jetzt erstmal auf den Ergo konzentrieren, der Funktionstest gestern hat ja gefunzt *lol* und dank der Gymnastik macht mein Nacken auch weniger Probleme.

Auf nen guten Start ins neue Jahr !


----------



## Micro767 (28. Januar 2008)

Endlich !

Ich hab´s gepackt und war am Samstag endlich mit dem Radel unterwegs.

Aber heute Abend ruft schon wieder der Ergometer :-( aber ein Anfang ist gemacht !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jehoover (29. Februar 2008)

Servus Gemeinde...

Was ist mit unseren drein Kathrin, Bax und Fup los?
Keine Lust oder krank oder was?

Grüße


----------



## Micro767 (29. Februar 2008)

Kathrin müsste die Tage von La Palma zurück kommen und dann gibts bestimmt massig Eintragungen das es einRadurlaub war.

Bax steckt ja noch immer in der Reha nach seinem Sturz, da ist nur wichtig das alles wieder wird !


----------



## Bax (1. März 2008)

Tut mir leid, Leute. Ich muss mich z.Zt. bikemäßig etwas beschränken, weil

1) Ich beruflich ziemlich viel zu tun habe und dadurch nicht mal spontan mit dem Bike los kann

2) Ich immer noch an meinen Bandscheibenvorfällen und meiner entzündeten Schulter laboriere (wie von Micro bereits erwähnt )

3) In der kanpp bemessenen Freizeit auch noch solche tollen Sachen wie Gartenarbeit anstehen

4) Ich musikalisch wieder mehr aktiv bin und demnächst einige Auftritte anstehen

Leider konnte ich auch nicht wie geplant Skilanglauf machen, da mir die Schulter zu sehr zu schaffen macht.

Jehover, glaube mir, dass ich auch lieber stundenlange Touren machen würde. Ich versuche zumindest am Wochenende bei passablem Wetter ein bisschen zu biken (was ich ungemein genieße). 

Naja, ich hatte es mir auch anders vorgestellt.


----------



## Jehoover (1. März 2008)

Das sollte kein Vorwurf sein!!!

Sturz? Wusste ich nicht...
Bandscheibenvorfall? Kenne ich  Habe auch im Lendenwirbelbereich den Spaß gehabt  

Und sonst gute Besserung und alles Gute 

Grüße


----------



## Bax (1. März 2008)

Jehoover schrieb:


> Das sollte kein Vorwurf sein!!!
> 
> Sturz? Wusste ich nicht...
> Bandscheibenvorfall? Kenne ich  Habe auch im Lendenwirbelbereich den Spaß gehabt
> ...



Ich habe das nicht als Vorwurf aufgefasst  Vielen Dank für die Wünsche!


----------



## kathrin27 (2. März 2008)

Hey Leute,

habe gerade eine klasse Bike-Woche auf La Palma verbracht. Aber diese musste ich mir verdammt hart, mit vielen Spät- und fast Nachtschichten erarbeiten. Aber für die Zeit nach dem Urlaub habe ich viele neue Ideen und gute Vorsätze, mal sehen wie lange die anhalten.

Bax wünsche ich weiter gute und lang anhaltende Genesung.

die Kathrin


----------



## Fup (2. März 2008)

Hallo!

Bin ich auch noch feste dabei. Ich war die letzten Tage in Seefeld zum Langlaufen und bin bei Sonne, Regen und Schneegriesel auf den Loipen unterwegs gewesen. Ein bißchen Skifahren und Schwimmen war auch noch dabei. Es hätten zwar etwa längere Einheiten werden sollen, aber bei Regen war die Lust nicht so groß und gestern habe ich mich an den Anstiegen verausgabt. Respekt vor den Damen und Herren Langläufern, die die Weltcup-Lopie laufen!!! 

Gerade überlege ich, ob ich die Rolle für den Winter einmotte oder doch mein Bike, welches letztes Wochenende mal wieder an die frische Luft durfte, wieder ins Wohnzimmer stelle. Letzten Sonntag hat die Tour draußen so viel Spaß gemacht, auch wenn hinterher viel geputzt werden musste (hat zum Glück mein Mann übernommen  )

Seid Ihr zufrieden mit Eurem Wintertraining? Mich hat der Winterpokal dieses Jahr sehr motiviert, auch wenn ich viel Zeit auf den Langlauf-Skien statt auf der Rolle verbracht habe. Aber das ist einfach viel besser: Frischluft und Natur!

Viele Grüße, Euch allen einen schönen Sonntag,

Annette


----------



## Jehoover (7. April 2008)

SOOOO
Winterpokal is rum und nun will ich wissen wie zufrieden ihr seid.
Für mich war es die härteste Winterpause seit Beginn meiner Sportlichen Karriere 
Ich bin für mich persönlich zufrieden und denke, dass es ein guter Einstieg für dieses Jahr war.

Ich bin aber nun seit drei Wochen krank... Meine Nebenhölen sind zu und der Schleim will einfach nicht nachgeben... Ich bin nun eine Woche krank geschrieben und werde die Woche brav Antibiotika einnehmen.
Ich hoffe, dass es möglichst schnell vorbei geht, da ich schon echte Entzugserscheinungen gibt bzgl. Laufen und Biken.
Will am 01.06.2008 Halbmarathon in Kassel laufen und da muss ich noch etwas an der speziefischen Muskulatur feilen. 

Wünsche euch allen möglichst unfallfreie Kilometer und viel Sonne!
Alle Gute


----------



## Micro767 (8. April 2008)

Ich bin nicht ganz so zufrieden. Im Alternative-Bereich schon aber ich war mir definitive zu wenig auf dem Ergo und bin dann gleich an den Berg ohne wirklich viel Grundlagenausdauer zu fahren.

Wird wohl auch mein letzter WP gewesen sein.


----------



## Fup (11. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meinem Training, auch wenn zeitweilig das Langlaufen überwogen hat. Ich habe mehr geschafft, als ich mir als Minimum vorgenommen hatte.

Mich hat der WP motiviert und ich würde mich freuen, wenn wir im nächsten Jahr wieder antreten. Als Team haben wir uns doch ganz gut geschlagen, finde ich (auch wenn ich nur 15% beigetragen habe  ).

@Micro: Wieso willst Du nicht mehr mitmachen beim WP?

Viele Grüße

Annette


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (11. April 2008)

Ich führe z.Z. 3 Trainingslisten wo doch eine völlig reichen würde. 

Schaun wir mal ! Der nächste Winter ist noch weit ! Und ich warte immer noch auf den Frühling !


----------



## Micro767 (18. April 2008)

Sonntag Grillen ! ?

Soll ich neben Fleich, Bier und dem Prosecco noch Brot oder so mitbringen ?  Oder backt Ellie wieder so ein lecker Brot  ? 
Salate machen ist halt nicht so mein Ding  aber das essen umso mehr


----------



## Jehoover (18. April 2008)

toll und ich weiß nix davon... 
bzw. toll ich bin so weit weg  

hauptsache Protest


----------



## Micro767 (18. April 2008)

Flaches Thema ! Das gehört zur Feierabendrunde


----------

